# Cincinnati OH / N. Kentucky D&D group seeks players!



## Numenorean (Jun 16, 2004)

Local Dungeons & Dragons group seeks mature players! We play weekly on Sunday afternoons at Northern Kentucky University. The current campaign is D&D version 3.5 set in the Forgotten Realms (we use the 1993 FR boxed set!). In the future we might be running a 1st edition AD&D campaign set in Greyhawk. We offer consistency, long running campaigns, and a fun game!

Contact: Derek at ...  d w e i m e r @ f u s e . n e t


----------

